# Comments please



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello to everybody. Greetings from Manila, Philippines. I have just setup a plant aquarium and really needs some comments from you people. Its my first time to do such a plant aquarium setup although have a background on an all fish aquarium. Hereunder are some info on what i have done so far:

35 gal. Glass aquarium
2 pcs 18 watts CF 6400K with reflector
Fluval 203 Canister Filter
DYI CO2
Crushed coral and aquarium gravel
Temp. 80-84 F
30% Water change weekly
Tetra flora pride as fertilizer

I have already planted a few plants and needs to identify them by its common and scientific names and please help with this one. I will send some photos as soon as I can borrow my brother’s camera. 

Did I miss anything for a successful setup. Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Alxbel, welcome to APC 

If I am reading your post correctly, you have very low lighting on your tank (2x18/35=1.02wpg). This will barely grow low light plants. I would suggest upgrading up to 2wpg.

_Why are you using crushed coral?... And keeping you temp in the 80's?_

You will need more ferts then Flora Pride, which contains mainly iron & potassium. You will also need to dose other micros/macros.

_Do you have these test kits_?... PH, KH, N03, P04... If not you will need to get these kits.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Its perfectly ok to stick with low light plants. If you upgrade anything go for at least 2 watts/gallon of pc lighting. Also, the majority of plants will do better at lower temps 72-75 F. If you wan't to use higher temps look at what type of plants people are keeping in discus tanks.

Very few people will use crushed coral in a planted tank (except for a few chips in the filter - if they have soft water). The CaCO3 will make for some mighty hard water and will also raise your pH. What kind of fish are you trying to keep? The majority of fish do best at neutral or slightly acidic pH (6.5-7.2). Your pH will probably be around 8 with all the coral.

If you test your KH and GH you will likely find them to be quite high. You shouldn't have any calcium deficiencies though!

There is a pretty good index of plants in the PlantFinder on this site. If you still have ?'s send some pictures.

Good luck. I mostly grow algae, many varieties, and a few plants that slip through.

I agree with trenac about the ferts. If you're serious about long-term plantkeeping you'll want to get some powder KNO3, trace element mix (CSM+B, or similar), and some KH2PO4 or other source of phosphate. It will be MUCH cheaper in the long run and makes it easier to find the right mix for your tank.


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Trenac & Guaiac Boy for the comments, I appreciate it very much.

Firstly, I place my aquarium in my small patio, no room inside the house. One reason why i have a very high temp (Manila has an ave. temp of 84-88 at this time of the year). If I increase my lighting to 2wpg i would assume that this will also increase my temp by as much as 1-2 degrees assuming 12 hours of lighting. I have observed that the 2 CF (18w) have already increased my temp by 1 degree or more, unless you can suggest another type of light with low heat emission.

With regard to the crushed coral, it was from my former salt water aquarium that i gave it up. Out of curiosity i just tried it but with your suggestion crushed coral are out and also about the fert.

As for the test kits, what i have right now are Ph, NH3/NH4, NO2 (used them in my salt water aquarium), then i have to buy the KH/NO3 & PO4 kits. Can you give the right Ph/KH/NO3/PO4 for plant aquarium?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

KH, pH, and CO2 are all related. The relationship is simple provided that you don't have any odd buffers in your tank like very high levels of phosphates. If this is true, KH becomes a good measure of the ability of the water to buffer added acid or base.

CO2 acts as a weak acid when dissolved in water - some of it reacts with water to form carbonic acid. Injecting CO2 from a bottle or yeast system will always lower the pH. If you have a very high KH, like 10 or 12, the pH will start out at 7.8 or so and fall to maybe 7.2 if your DIY yeast method is really working well. If you have a very low KH, like 1 or 2 (where I live it is <1), then any CO2 or other acid (from fish waste, etc) will DRASTICALLY lower pH. It is easily possible to get below 6 which isn't so good for fish or plants. With a low KH, small additions of acid QUICKLY lower pH.

Most people aim for at least 3 or 4 degrees of KH. I add baking soda - NaHCO3 (not baking powder) to raise my KH. I use 1 tsp/10 gallons at water change and I end up somewhere around KH 4 usually. A KH of up to 10 or 12 is fine, and may actually be better for many plants. There are charts available somewhere on this site that show the relationship of CO2, KH, and pH. Remember, don't use phosphoric acid based pH up or pH down-type products since this will invalidate the chart (and create truly impressive algae blooms).

As for PO4, people are telling me that 1-2 ppm is good. Most people seem to shoot for 2 ppm. Most people seem to agree that 20 ppm NO3 is good. If your plants are healthy you won't have any NO2 to speak of. People have been gradually increasing CO2 levels in the hobby. Most are now are trying to get 30-35 ppm. It is unlikely you will be able to do this without compressed CO2 and a regulator, reactor, etc. As a rule, after providing good light, adding CO2 is the best way to healthy plants.


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks again, Guaiac. At least i have some data to start with. I never thought that setting up a plant aquarium is just as complicated with a salt water aquarium. Very challenging.

I'll post some photos as soon as available. thanks again.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

alxbel, there's always the route of DIY cooling fans for you to travel if you don't have the budget for a chiller. Many Singaporeans, including myself, do this to cool the water for our plants. Check this link for a quick how-to on building your own cooling fan.
http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=6


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Brianclaw, that was a very good idea. Went to the site and its really affordable. I agree with you that chillers are very expensive to maintain (especially the cost of electricity in Manila. Singapore has almost the same weather temp in Manila , so I'm sure that you that you have been very successful in this DIY to lower temp with minimal cost of production and maintainance.

Again, thanks a lot.


----------

